# Pm45?



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

anyone with a PM45 here?

After getting a Pm9, I am debating on whether or not I want a PM45 with night sights...

I'm not sure if I want that much recoil, though.

I have a USPc45, and after 100+ rounds of that, my hands aren't that steady.

Granted, the PM45 isn't really a range toy - but in the beginning, I;d wanna shove a few hundred rounds down it fast to see the reliability.. Not sure if I wanna deal with the recoil. I find the PM9 to be fairly stout in the recoil dept. Not unmanagable, but 100-200 rounds on 1 range trip makes it hard to keep the gun steady to hit the bullseye with the sights....

I would imagine that the PM45 is worse.


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

Good questions,I also am thinking of a PM45.I have heard the earlier models had issues So I was wondering when they were first produced.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

The aswer to that question is here:

http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1061371


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

beretta-neo said:


> The aswer to that question is here:
> 
> http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1061371


No its actually at the post above this onehttp://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=177300#post177300


----------



## backyardshooter (Dec 24, 2008)

I got my PM 45 about 8 months ago, ran 700 rounds through it I goes bang every time. I just installed a CT sight to it from a pm9 (LG437) ct said it wouldn't fit but it does and it works fine. I love this gun carry it almost every day.Recoil not much more than the PM9 I have one of them too.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

backyardshooter said:


> I got my PM 45 about 8 months ago, ran 700 rounds through it I goes bang every time. I just installed a CT sight to it from a pm9 (LG437) ct said it wouldn't fit but it does and it works fine. I love this gun carry it almost every day.Recoil not much more than the PM9 I have one of them too.


Ok, thanks for the info. Interesting to hear that the laser worked too. Let us know if it stands up to the recoil.

The PM45 is wider than the PM9 - surprised that it fit.

If I can find a decent holster that would fit the PM9 with laser, without having to go with one of these custom holster makers, I'd probably order the laser myself...


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a PM-45, and I really like it. It likes the 185gr Gold Dots from Double Tap, but does not like their 230gr stuff. Dunno why, but I just keep a few boxes of the 185s handy as carry ammo. It shoots 230gr ball and 230gr WWB just fine...

As far as 25 yards, it's very accurate for me. I can hit an 8 inch Shoot N See consistently out that far.

I bought a pocket holster for mine, but do not like pocket carry. I like my PM in an IWB, Belly Band, or even Thunderwear.

If you wanna try pocket carry, I'll cut you a deal on a leather pocket holster...

My PM-45 runs good.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

what do you think of the recoil?


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, it's obvious you are shooting a small pistol, but it's managable. 

With ball ammo WWB, or the like, it's really no big deal. With the hot stuff, like Double Tap, it's a little stout. It's not like shooting a magnum, or anythng, but it's there.

Mine likes the 185gr Double Taps anyway, which recoil about like 230 ball from other manufacturers, just louder. I tried the 230gr Double Tap, and recoil was noticably snappier, but it didn't feed reliably. So, the 185gr was a win-win.

When I shoot my 4 inch XD, I feel like there is a POP, and then the pistol rocks backwards at my wrist. The PM feels different. There is the POP, and then the whole thing rises, more at my elbow and shoulder. I'm sure my wrist moves, but the feel is much different. I think the lesser mass of the slide eliminates some of the rocking back. Also, the slide seems to move less, and much faster. Very different recoil.


----------



## backyardshooter (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a desanti that I cut one seam out of it opens it up for the laser. The only part that is wider on the PM45 over the PM 9 is the slide the trigger guard mesures the same with calipers.Is why the LG 437 fits. I have shot 150 rounds out of the PM45 with the laser it has ot changed since I sighted it in. will see how it holds up OH ya I shoot cor-bon 185 JHP +P I can still handle no promlem


----------



## BlueWing (Nov 27, 2008)

I have two PM45's and one CW45. The recoil is not bad with any of these Kahr pistols. My PM's feed anything that I have fed them without a hiccup. Both of my PM's have NS's. I wouldn't own a CCW without them. For me they are worth every penny. On my CW45 I have very, very bright yellow paint on the front sight. Unless it is totally dark the bright yellow shows up real well.
The CW45 has also been trouble free. The triggers on all three are the same!!


----------



## Pender1 (Jun 28, 2009)

FHBrumb said:


> I have a PM-45, and I really like it. It likes the 185gr Gold Dots from Double Tap, but does not like their 230gr stuff. Dunno why, but I just keep a few boxes of the 185s handy as carry ammo. It shoots 230gr ball and 230gr WWB just fine...
> 
> As far as 25 yards, it's very accurate for me. I can hit an 8 inch Shoot N See consistently out that far.
> 
> ...


What kind of holster? Price?


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Bulldog Leather Company. It's Mase in the US. It's a good holster, I just dislike pocket carry. I used it one time, and carried in the house for about 6 hours. That's it.

$40 Paypal, shipped to your door, as long as your door is in the US. I think I paid like $42, or something...


----------

